

Show HN: Podcats – a podcast discovery app - njdehoog
http://podcatsapp.com/

======
abuehrle
This looks cool.

I've always wanted a way to discover new podcasts by listening to my favorite
podcasters/personalities as guests on other podcasts. If I've never heard of
the host, listening to someone I know I like as a guest is the best way to
give that host a chance. It's not easy to find "All podcasts on which these 5
people have been guests" though.

